# buying a 32" HD TV



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

TCL wants to become big in our country and they have some good prices. I bought one that is a smart TV and it works very well. I like Roku.


----------



## Texican57 (11 mo ago)

I've had a 42" Samsung for about 10 years OK so far.

Had a neighbor down the street was an electronics guru.

His advice was to stay away from the super thin TVs.

His reasoning is the thin ones sacrifice the size of the power supply to get the TV thin.

After retiring he worked at the city recycle yard.

He would bring home a car load of tvs at least once a week.

Wire in an external power supply, fire it up, sell it for a couple hundred.

Until the city caught wind of it and shut him down.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

I have had good luck with Visio. 

Like all MFG's you have to watch the model numbers as some have more dots that others.
I would also make sure the TV is 4k and has a USB port for movies and pics.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Old Thomas said:


> TCL wants to become big in our country and they have some good prices. I bought one that is a smart TV and it works very well. I like Roku.


I second the TCL with Roku.

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Great info Guys, thank you VERY much !


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Texican57 said:


> I've had a 42" Samsung for about 10 years OK so far.
> 
> Had a neighbor down the street was an electronics guru.
> 
> ...


Makes a lot of sense on compromising longevity for size. 

I also installed 2 80,000amp SPD’s to help w power surges & spikes..one in ea 200amp service panel..they really help a lot IMHO…

too bad they shut down your friend.. found s great business op niche


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm a tech idiot.... but I can tell you that I had a 55 LG that quit within 5 years...FWIW.


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

It’s a waste of time to ask how long a TV last. Each brand of TV make their TV's different, every year. I just recommend you get a smart TV, because that cable is has seen its day and their prices go up every year. With a smart TV you can get nearly everything that’s on cable for half the price and most networks are free.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

MTN, LG has gone downhill, along w SAMSUNG, esp in appliances. 

A good point was made about avoiding the real thin TV’s bc of cheaper less robust power supplies. I have a Sony (older fat style b4 flat screens came out or were reasonably priced) that’s 27 yrs old snd still works great. I use it as a back up, but it needs an analog to digital converter.

The bottomline is that all manufacturers are now designing w planned in obsolescence, esp refrigerators. All the extra LED & digital xxxx adds another layer of something to go wrong & break. For a washer, I’d like all knobs w On-Off, Go & 3 Adjusting water levels. I have one and it’s 27 yrs old b4 the planned obsolescence design became paramount.

As for TV’s, i still believe there’s the best of the xxxx out there, and I’m just trying to put the odds in my favor. Good point on smart TV, but I’ve already learned some good points here too.

Finally, I’ve become friends w a guy that owns an appliance parts repair store. You want to know what appliances are xxxx? Go stand by the counter and listen to the tech’s come in and hear what parts they order AND for the same manufacturers. Either way, anything w moving parts (ice maker, water dispenser, compressor), they all have x yrs and then they fail. Nothing like 25-40+ yrs ago. 

Keep the good info coming. Going to get the TV this Sunday. Happy Fathers Day to you guys!


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Smart TVs connect to the internet. TV manufacturers or someone on their behalf collects data through the internet connection about what you watch and they sell that data. That is one of the reasons that TVs are so cheap, they have another revenue stream. I don’t care, if they suggest other things to watch based on what I already watched, it is ok with me.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

> A good point was made about avoiding the real thin TV’s bc of cheaper less robust power supplies.


 That is a bunch of [email protected]
PSU's are much bigger now inside the TV's. Just not as thick.

Some of my TV's are super thin, less than your Smart phone. on the very Bottom, they measure 2 inches thick, 8 inches up. The rest is OLED Screen.
There is simply no better picture, look at any OLED in the stores, compare them with LCD's. Just around the Corner, we're having QD-OLEDS coming out.
Sharper Picture, brighter Picture, Black tones really black. (weakness of every LCD.)
Extended warranty is a must on such expensive equipment, but not necessarily on a 32 inch TV.
My Computer monitors are bigger than that.😎


----------

